# Nov 2017 training logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so far I have a few events which may fill in 

Hopefully there will be drop in classes on the 18th and possibly on the 4th depending on when the electrician finishes up


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Finch is apparently in season (Barb's boys are saying so although no outward signs so she is being kept clear of the boys)

So, no training for her for awhile. . I could train her but girlies sometimes get scatter brained (well maybe not but their brains aren't doing the thinking) so she'll have some down time.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Yesterday I did simple serpentines with a singing/bouncing Snoopy and Frosty the Snowman decorations I uncovered from storage - set far in the distance.

Class went wonderfully well - took me by surprise. 5/6 clean runs with tough courses. 

Hard elements: 

Tunnel send + running past (ignoring) a jump before weaving - tonight Penny decided to bark (quite vocally) while she did them for the first time.

Multiple tunnel/a-frame discriminations

Multiple tough tunnel off-course traps right after a jump

Also, people walked around (in the distance) for the first course. She didn't care, so next week I'll request they walk closer to us. Took Penny out a couple times when people raced around setting jump heights for more focus practice with motion.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No training today as I have to take my daughter for her colonoscopy and all three of my dogs for their monthly spa day!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Distractions were also the theme for my Rally class this week. Our instructor brought in all sorts of stuffies and Halloween decorations with a black hat on one of the cones in the course  ... which of course Glimmer was so happy to nose ... ah, getting this silly girl's attention! She definitely thought that all of the stuffed toys must have been brought for her.

Agility last night was focused on where to stand for close entries to weaves, for Glim, it's all about the angle of entry, if it's too perpendicular the to the first weave, she shoots right through so I have to pull her to some position more parallel to the polls.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

just finished our last beginner rally course. We ran through a course. Compared to end of the summer Sona is much more relaxed and focused - we may eventually at some point in the future get some consistency and precision lol! Unfortunately we both lost it towards the end - both physically and metaphorically ?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

What little training we got in this week has been a series of 1 step forward and 3 backward not a good session was had, he even got the wrong article yesterday on his first send with his snatch and grab “I don’t want to work “attitude. Tomorrow I’ll be stewarding for my club at our annual trial . Hombre was entered but was pulled because of the Giardia.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am trying something new for logging my training sessions. I am loving my bullet journaling for tracking to-do' s, habits, appointments, gratitude and goals so decided to try similar for dog training  I am sure my layout will evolve & improve but here is my log from yesterday.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget today WANTED to go training this morning when he saw me getting the leash for Hombre so I put it on him and we went out to the street and did several heeling exercises plus the Signal exercise and the MSFE . He was fantastic not missing a beat even though he has done little formal exercises in Utility . He was the bright spot in a week of less than satisfactory sessions. Hombre did articles and some heeling then after putting his collar on to get his head screwed on straight we did a few go outs which were vastly improved over his previously done ones.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

At class today, several of my friends were saying they received their confirmations and numbers on Thu for the upcoming shows!! PANIC mode  So after checking today's mail, I sent emails to both trial secretaries and have heard back from 1 so far - yes we made it in and she sent the info -- it will be a long day since I have UB, UA, OB and UA entries and it is a popular trial but at least 1 day is set  

Brady went to rally class with me today and oddly, I think keeping him and Aedan separated may actually be helping his self confidence!! Well that or the doxy and other antibiotics finally kicked the TBDs out of his system. He was actually a bit distracted with wanting to visit dogs and people -- very unusual for him  He even greeted the instructor. It was very tight quarters and I had less than 2 feet on either side when we were doing the individual stations practice which is done with all dogs together so perhaps that helped?

Towhee went for Utility and did fairly well other than go-outs to a blank wall -- I finally set up a few gate sections against the wall and she did fine. Signals good (1 about was slightly wide but we had several heeling segments and 2 distinct signals routines), scent articles were perfect, I decided to let her have her favorite glove (#2 since she rarely is allowed that glove!), MSFE perfect -- she did break her sit but the novice dogs on either side were in downs and she is weak on sits -- if the rules change for no groups she may go back in the Open ring once she has her UD but I did promise her no more groups ...... 

Aedan and Faelan stayed home, excitement this morning may have also helped Brady -- electrician and carpenter up and he was crated in the hallway where he could see & feel safe with strangers wearing tool belts, carrying ladders etc were carrying on their jobs. It is odd the things that can bother dogs,but seriously how often do roofs get done, drills get used by electricians, those metal rulers get used etc?? All good for my Brady boy !!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Really fun Bad Dog agility seminar today. We worked on acceleration, deceleration, tightening up front crosses, rear crosses, and blind crosses. Penny did really well, with the exception of not wanting to do rears for some reason.

Two oops moments where she said hi to the seminar instructor and got distracted by the person taking video for me. She ignored the 15 plus people sitting inside the arena though - better than her focus at the last seminar. I have 17 minutes of video for me to review now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just in from a match.

The good: Faelan rocked both Utility & Open. Brady did very well in Utility he needed few assists but overall nice!

The bad: Brady got stressed in Open. A lot of pressure from a small ring poorly set up (like 2 feet from ring gate to high jump and yet that is where heeling was, the DOR was and the ROF was perhaps okay for experienced dogs but tough for him) plus the judge didn't know the routines walked us into walls a few times at. 

The ugly; Towhee's Utility work. Her heeling was good, her MSFE was good and her go outs rocked everything else was ugly.

She was definitely feeling pressure and it surprised me since she is usually so confident....but she also was working very hard at focus & not visiting so that I'll take as excellent and may be why she was feeling pressure ...it's very hard for her to ignore all her friends and people who might become her friends: )


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Hombre blew his article but this one was on his second send for the leather so a repeat was neccessary which he got correct. We then did the exercise completely over again which this time both articles sent for he correctly got and i was also able to correct the finish thar he was also doing incorrectly . The “ CHALLENGE “ struck again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So what is wrong with my math (10:50 for preferred open is in the catalog). Even without a lunch break I am seeing more than 8 hours of judging here.

Utility 6 dogs an hour
Open 7 dogs an hour

Am I allowing too much time per dog ?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

To save ring time Hombre and i did articles this morning at home 2x each. He got the correct article each of the 4 sends and other than two of the four turns in place and one front a good session at least better than what he has been doing. Later this morning we will go to the new place and do the rest of utility along with open. I sure wish the AKC would declare what the new rules will be.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I entered Aedan in a few Beginner Novice classes.

So he will have 
Fri : Rally Novice
Sat: Beginner Novice
Sun: Rally & Beginner Novice
Mon: Beginner Novice

At a crazy busy series of trials (Thanksgiving Cluster in W Springfield MA). Same building as agility but in a separate room. Conformation is a complete zoo but that is usually in 1 or 2 separate buildings.

If he is over faced we will take the opportunity to just wander around the buildings and visit ....

If he does well, we'll hit the ring and see where we might stand for winter trial entries. 

I also wish we knew what is going on with the regs. Right now I don't really take rally all that seriously but will need to change that mindset if we aren't ready for Novice (CD) before Mar 1.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

At the new place open exercises done and for the most part very well done , Hombre nailed the fronts and finishs on most of the exercises with a nice attitude and willingness. Doing the the s+d we are going back to square one and trying to fix this badly broke exercise. He will sit or down for an extremely long time as long as i remain in the ring with him BUT if i leave he breaks almost immeadiately or when he see’s me returning , i cant figure out if he is afraid he made a mistake or is getting separation anxiety so back to sq.one . We also did the rest of the utility mostly trying to fix go outs but he did a fantastic MSFE with the instructor going over him . Overall a good session !


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Good session in class. I learned how to do a German turn, which was fairly simple. When I sent Penny at a distance to a tunnel afterwards, she shot up the a-frame tucked behind it instead. Then she jumped over the tunnel and I spent the rest of the sequence laughing and trying to remember my course/planned crosses.

We did a lot of backsides and Penny got sticky at the end of class. She refused jumps twice at the last second - once she needed to make sure a piece of tape wasn't food, and the other time I think I tried leaving her too early for the next obstacle.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was all about 

Confidence for Towhee & Brady (signals & articles)

Proofing for Faelan (signals & articles with his newly favorite doggie wag or whatever it is called)

Combination for Aedan. Heeling into walls and in tight quarters with a few toys out. A few stands. And then outside to try out the BN sit stay.... oops good thing I am trying it. Without a leash (yet) and all by himself (he usually has the other dogs with him). Problems as I am returning to him... I have a few weeks to build his understanding so that is good.

Plus Paul was upstairs so I asked him to touch each of the scent articles  he gave me a strange look but didn't ask any questions other than 'just on the bar?' Grins, first time I have ever asked him


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Had my Rally/ Ob show this last weekend Blitz did really great in BN with great scores for both shows His recall was fantastic as was his sit stay and thankfully did not try and kiss the one judge when he leaned in really really close on the sit for exam. he wanted to but maintained. Need to work on left turns under distractions it was the only place we lost points in the heel as he bumped me when he snuck a peak at the judge following us on both go's and he was a little laggy on his outside turns on the figure 8. So great for his first time in the OB ring and he mostly handled the overall distraction factor at the show. He was 196.5 with second place and 197.5 and first the second show. 

Tink earned her rally excellent title first two legs were very good both first places but need to work on maintained focus through out and her moving downs. Our last day of the show I woke up with a splitting headache and had both Blitz and Tink in rally. This day all mistake were mine and I had to do a reentry each dog first time I ever had to do that and had an IP as my brain forgot what the sign was supposed to be sigh~ still managed to pull of respectable scores to finish Tinks RE with a first only because it seemed everyone had a tuff day judge was very tough which was kinda cool and get Blitz second leg of RN and he behaved wonderfully.

Have class tonight after a long break our instructor was getting ready for a national show with six dogs. Have a list of things to work on and I like the idea of Sunrise's tracking book to keep me on track and what I am working on. I have two shows coming one this month and one in early Dec.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny has kennel cough. She literally just started exhibiting mild symptoms this morning. I heard a drawn out cough and commented that she sounded sick. I think she must have picked it up off one of the dogs at the seminar. No training for the next week while she gets better.

I sent an email to the ASCA trial secretary letting them know I'm scratching Penny's entries for Nov. 17, 18, and 19 since she can't be around dogs for 10 days.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning at SCKC Hombre did all exercises in utility and all but s&d in open, he would have qualified in both. F&F could have been better as i needed to help him almost every time. Go outs were improved but i wont bet the farm on them yet. It wasnt all negative gloves - article MSFE WELL DONE . After a good leash correction his heeling and fig8became improved immeadiately. He was in lazy mode to start with because before we went to training facility he Nugget and Sadie chased each other around the yard getting full of leaves dirt etc. wearing himself out but when you play you also have to pay.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better Penny!



Eclipse said:


> Penny has kennel cough. She literally just started exhibiting mild symptoms this morning. I heard a drawn out cough and commented that she sounded sick. I think she must have picked it up off one of the dogs at the seminar. No training for the next week while she gets better.
> 
> I sent an email to the ASCA trial secretary letting them know I'm scratching Penny's entries for Nov. 17, 18, and 19 since she can't be around dogs for 10 days.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Think the dogs will have a vaca day!! Aedan seems to be hurting (cannot locate it but he is low key and whimpering) so rather than get him all revved up..


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Eclipse said:


> Penny has kennel cough. She literally just started exhibiting mild symptoms this morning. I heard a drawn out cough and commented that she sounded sick. I think she must have picked it up off one of the dogs at the seminar. No training for the next week while she gets better.
> 
> I sent an email to the ASCA trial secretary letting them know I'm scratching Penny's entries for Nov. 17, 18, and 19 since she can't be around dogs for 10 days.


Hope Penny is better soon


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Pretty cold this morning in the 20s so training was a minimum just 4 go outs and signals but Hombre did well on everything so a short but a productive session.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

working on attention healing with left turns and outside turns being a priority with Blitz and engaging drive with Tink without having any reward on me. she is getting a bit bratty about it if she thinks I have no treats. We are leaving cookies on a table outside the ring and working on random reward and jackpots after full patterns with Tink she has massive food drive. Also working on Blitz stand for exam he had a rock solid one but suddenly became fearful the other day with no known cause.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Ob class on Tuesday was not good. Sona was wired. So it was a day to cut losses and keep it simple. She did manage a fab bit of heelwork right at the end of class. Thursdays agility class was good nothing too complicated so good for our confidence. It is the busiest place where we train so it’s hard work for both of us! Today’s agility class was fun - working on snakes and the course had some tricky tunnel entries. Sona was excellent!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was an obedience trial -- a long day !! We started at 9 (I got there at 8) and finished up around 4:30 or so. I did not stick around for Util A awards since while her focus was really nice, Towhee did not qualify

*Brady* earned his CDX title today with a 3rd place (12 dogs competing); Brady had moments of brilliance but his heeling was stressed - his personal issue in the rings and while he is gaining tons of confidence, it has not completely carried over to the ring yet.

*Faelan* not only celebrated his 10th birthday, he earned his 7th UDX leg. He was happy and very agile!! He also earned more OM points but some heavy hitters were there so no placements.

*Towhee* is improving but messed up her signals but more oddly, her Go Outs -- on the way home it came to me that she was confused with the glove #1 which she did very very well. She angled to the high jump and 1st stopped and then jumped over the jump. And as mentioned, I think she just didn't connect that all gloves are straight based on the pivot -- she might very well connect the gloves with their position in the ring!! But, and this is huge for us, her focus was excellent!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Confirmed kennel cough outbreak at my training facility. Five effected dogs, including Penny. It's not good to have this many sick dogs, but at least this confirms that it isn't the canine flu. My instructor's probably done everything short of incinerating the place to disinfect the building.

Penny is getting cranky from "house arrest" so I froze chicken broth in her Toppls to keep her entertained. Also planning on light look at me/impulse control sessions since she doesn't like laying around all day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan took home a 4th place in a fairly large Utility B class against some truly awesome competition  Happy happy boy !! No UDX leg since Open B was probably about 2pm and my most dreaded run order happened !! The one with the BJ first -- I was outside in the cold running him in the lawn trying to warm him up but it wasn't enough -- he walked the boards. Oh well, he was a very good boy

Towhee did much much better (missed her drop signal and the jumps) but had good attitude and my theory about glove #1 affecting her go outs did not hold up!! Her go outs were very good today after glove #1 -- I have heard rumors that most trials give UA dogs glove #2 but honestly don;t know about that!! I think I can count on 1 hand with left over fingers the numbers of Utility rings I have been in the past few years where glove #2 is given. But she did well on her go outs.

Brady -- well let's just say that true to form he liked Utility much better than he has liked Open -- for whatver reason he just seems to enjoy of more! He too failed his drop signal and his final jump but his heeling was much improved, I gave him a verbal for the drop and then the sit & recall were perfect, his articles were slow but precise, his MSFE was really nice although the judge was giving the old style utility exams, his glove #1 was flawless and his go outs, although not brisk, were good. Brady slows down when he is working through things but work through them he did!! The judge suggested I go into Grad Open but while I will think about that, she doesn't know my Brady or his particular dogality and I was very proud of how he was working through all his options today -- typical golden in utility probably not since he tends to like things just so and will be precise about it -- once fully comfortable he speeds up and has more of the typical happy go lucky golden look to him.

A few pictures a friend took.

Brady returning after the MSFE
Brady doing his scent articles
Faelan at front


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a pondering. Each and every one of us out there in the obedience/rally/agility rings is doing so much more with our dogs than the average dog gets to experience. The bonding, the time, the discovery on how to get each individual dog to WANT to be with us in those rings is what makes it so very special in my mind.

I personally no longer have the drive to be among the top scorers and am very happy when my dogs score in the mid 190s especially when people not only congratulate our work but more importantly congratulate our joy with being out there and being a team they love to watch -- that is my focus. Others crave the 170 (which, btw, I am sometimes happy with depending on the dog) while in the words of one person this past weekend, her thoughts are:

'Anything below a 198 is unacceptable' - so she was unhappy with a pair of 195s in Novice and worse, she may well have been the stealer of joy for other teams. 

Please remember that our goals are our own and no one should have to hear that their score is unacceptable in the eyes of another -- FWIW I was not the recipient of that particular comment but a few of my friends were and that is unfair and in my opinion, prejudicial to the sport of obedience. 

Our time with our dogs is limited, and waiting for that perfect score may result in your never being happy with a performance or even stepping into the ring with your precious companion. Step into that ring, take a deep breath and smile -- again just my opinion, but you & your dog are so much more than a score, or a few minutes in the ring or even what people may think - your opinion of your team's performance is really the only opinion that matters in the long run.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> Please remember that our goals are our own and no one should have to hear that their score is unacceptable in the eyes of another
> Our time with our dogs is limited, and waiting for that perfect score may result in your never being happy with a performance or even stepping into the ring with your precious companion. Step into that ring, take a deep breath and smile -- again just my opinion, but you & your dog are so much more than a score, or a few minutes in the ring or even what people may think - your opinion of your team's performance is really the only opinion that matters in the long run.


Hear hear. Everyone should have their own goal which reflects the situation of the full partnership - both dog and handler.
Not only am I a first time dog owner but it is my first time properly competing in a sport. If I never win out of my current level so be it - I just want to see my dog enjoying the experience and for us both to have fun. 
Also The comment about unacceptable scores suggest that the team is made up of two robots - there can always be a situation where one part of the team is having an off day. I guess that person might pull out of the competition in that case? I guess if being the best is ALL that matters you would. I would never learn about this sport if I did not dip my toe in the water before we were ‘perfect’.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree Sunrise and Wicky. I hate it when people get mad when they NQ and tell their dogs “no Q, no cookie” when they walk back to the crate. Most of the time it’s the handler’s fault!

I love it when people come up to me saying they can tell Penny’s having fun in the ring. Having fun should be more important than any ribbon. Maybe some competitors forget about that part.

My former instructor had a hell of a time getting one point for his MACH. Several times off courses or slipping off the dog walk caused his dog to start shutting down, so he pet her in the middle of the ring. These moments brought tears to my eyes – likely the judge too, since he didn’t get whistled out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This past weekend involved involved some long days and a lot of crate time so my plan was a day off of training. Ha  

Aedan _needed_ some time so we trained in the morning. Heeling, recalls and more Beginner Novice stay work -- he was excited and forgey so he truly needed some one on one time 

Then, since he is entered and I don't really have access to may classes I planned on bringing him, and him alone, to somewhere after work. Preferably somewhere he could go inside so I could take the leash off. I planned on using a new kind of woven/braided leash that is pretty thin -- I have never used this leash but thought it would be good for his novice stays. Kind of tough on hands that are used to leather though!

Anyway, Faelan tends to read my mind or at least my intent and there he was after supper giving me that same expectant look that he gives on first outing while waiting for his bumper tosses -- how to refuse that look? Well, I couldn't so he got to join Aedan 

We went to the Waterbury Petco. Bonus points!! Had an obedience class going on with the instructor walking around squeaking toys, a man up on a ladder changing lights and a few kind of unruly dogs (hey they WERE being trained but were over threshold barking & such) around. 

Faelan did heeling, signals, recalls, MSFE,DOR and more heeling after a brief acclimation wandering - he did well and kind of distracted a few of the students -- wow, can my dog do that? I tried staying in the back portion so I wouldn't distract them but maybe it is good that they saw glimpses? Faelan did get distracted at one point -- he seemed amazed at the big turtle that seemed to be wanting to join us LOL

Aedan then came in and while he needed a longer acclimation, he did demand work & play in a short time. We heeled some (he was distracted and those decals on the floor caught his attention) with several resets, practiced some recalls, a few drops and more stay work -- he did break once as a dog rounded a corner lunging at the end of his leash -- not concerned so much as getting ready for what may come and readily went back into his sit. 

So I would say overall, some really nice training sessions.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was signals and Directed Jumping. Because the ground is wet and there are leaves scattered, I set the jumps at 20 for all dogs, especially given the drizzling rain 

I also set the jumps 50 feet apart because I noticed the dogs wanted the jumps closer at the trials - Faelan adjusted, Towhee & Brady did not -- so I have been setting the jumps at too consistent distances!

Older dogs had 10 second pauses between the my turning around after the stand leaving & turning to face them and giving the drop signal and then again a long pause for the sit & recall signals-- needs work for Faelan (anticipated the drop almost) and Towhee (frozen in the stand) - Brady did well 

Go Outs were excellent all dogs with the slight issue of Aedan not wanting to sit -- training issue for sure. Faelan and Aedan did the jumps well, Towhee and Brady needed my holding the signal a bit,

Aedan also did some stands and YAY!!!! a fully successful Beginner Novice sit stay!!

Then Aedan got to explore the yard while I put everything away (Brady was loose while I set everything up). Because the yard is not fully fenced and neighbors dogs can be an issue, I don't like multiple dogs being out while I am not paying attention to them at the times when the other dogs may be out.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My class last night was unusually large with 4 new teams and it went fairly well considering the new people didnt know too much. Hombre worked very nicely doing utility no mistakes other than f+ f being crooked and his open work wasnt too shabby either but we still arent at the level to be competitive around here. We tried the new “proposed “ changes to open all three ways from sit to stand stand to down stand to sit and using both a verbal and signal he did it all first time. We have been doing a little practice at home with this but last night we did it more formerly and to be honest he surprised me at how well he did it not even ANY forward steps just really nice work not super fast but he did it. I dont know what the changes are going to be but if it is what originally proposed Hombre will be able to handle it im sure. Akc i heard were meeting yesterday and today so maybe soon we all will know what will be.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Interesting rally class last night. We did some platform work then focused on all the fronts and finishes signs. Sona was great until the last 15min when it seems she suddenly realised there was a new dog in class and it really affected her. She actually barked in the general direction of the other dog - and other than its presence was a shock to her I have no idea why - it was not even close to her. Anyway she shut down so i put her her boundary bed for 5-10min and after that she worked the last exercise quite well. My trainers have come to the conclusion that although she often looks seems a confident dog she is really just super sensitive to changes (in me, Her, Environment etc). We will continue to look for fun ways to deal with this ?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

worked on Blitz lagging for turns with lots of weird changes of directions so he had to start watching me and not my hand he is not liking the change in hand position. I was keeping it a bit low and did not catch it for awhile have it in the correct position now  Was doing some on leash heeling with Tink and she is so used to being off she wasn't sure what to do about that but finally settled into it. Took them both for a long urban walk down. Lots of distractions for both and they seemed to think because I took them both they could pull so we did a lot of stopping and standing till they figured out if they wanted to go anywhere they needed to have some manners and heel together. Took some thinking on their part. Some directed jumping and recalls over the jump Both Okay but could be nicer.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Debating on whether to switch from DeMeillo to Janice Gunn style of heeling training. Lucy has only done DeMeillo style. Riot is the one I'm thinking about switching. I have terrible timing in the DeMeillo style and I'm consistently late with treats and have trouble with hand placement. Gunn's style takes all that away. Heeling is the one thing we are consistently lacking in. The change would strictly be for me and my poor handler skills.

Last night I turned the lights in the storage yard on, moved the equipment out of the way, and practiced jumps in the snow. After about every 3rd or 4th jump, I threw a bumper for fun off to the side. Then back to retrieve over the jump. My dogs handle so if they start to go around a jump, I can whistle sit them, then handle them over the jump. Pretty handy to have that whistle control and handling ability. Lucy hates being wrong, so she starts going in slow motion, once she's been wrong. So I have to throw a bumper to get her motivated again. Riot, he's all happy whether he's wrong or not. Gloves they are both great on. But I think that goes along with field work.

Been working signals. Lucy is fine on remote down, but isn't crisp. Riot really hates going down in general in front or by my side, but does a very nice standing stay from a heeling position. It's funny what one dog is good at, the other is not. They couldn't be more different in attitudes. Both remote sit nicely for go outs. 

Still trying to get Riot's fronts closer to me. I've tried everything it seems and he just doesn't get very close. He does have a long body and when he sits, it tilts him backwards. Plus he's still off at an angle a bit sometimes. I've tried a variety of items and walls to straighten him. He's better, then back slides. Lucy has a beautiful front. 

Some day we'll attack articles. I'm still deciding on which method appeals to me and will work with my dogs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Planning my winter rentals etc and I am finding the places are filling quickly!!

Unfortunately, my Saturday drop in class has not listed which weekends they are having classes yet, so I can not schedule any Saturday rentals. My favored rental place has added Sunday classes so I did schedule some rentals on those Sundays before they start their classes before the schedule fills up completely (through January) when I know I do not have other events, Feb and Mar will fill in later.

I need to renew my membership at one training facility since you can only rent if you are a member, but the rental runs on a calendar year so I have not yet renewed (I let the membership lapse last year), so cannot schedule rentals there yet -- those will be fill in rentals since it is a bit pricey per hour. I will call another training facility I belong to this week or next to see about other Saturday rentals once I know SmartyDog's schedule  Wish SmartyDog (the place I do drop ins on Sat) did rentals since they are only 15 minutes from my house!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training this morning. I realized I was late giving their heartworm preventive (should have given Sunday night) so I gave this morning. Which means any training tonight will also be light.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Still nothing from AKC on new rules. We went to,SCKC today he did alright but got distracted by another team and forgot to finish- i, going to have to be louder so he gets back on track in the future. Two trials this Sat.but only in utility.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Luckily for me, it started raining before I set up my planned rally course. Hopefully tonight. A straight forward novice course selected with the signs taken out last night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Methinks my dogs are spoiled!!

I decided to work them in the driveway which was wet. And it was dark although I did have lights on. Neighbors were out -- next door so they could be heard but not seen and across the street and over a few houses -- again heard but not seen. Because it was dark, I wore a whitish coat for visibility.

*Faelan* *Towhee* & *Brady* had signals, heeling, recalls and MSFE -- their signals left a LOT to be desired and while Faelan did them they were not quick. Towhee & Brady must have been having some senior moments. All else was good.

*Aedan* had heeling, recalls, stands and the BN sit stay <sigh> back to not working so I have to decide, simplify or proof ---- heeling and recalls were nice though 

Well in all fairness, the weather and air have been weird all day -- the sunset was spectacular as seen at the office but a really weird color -- there were rainbows galore I have heard too. Anyway a weird atmospheric day so that may well have factored in the ummm issues


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Driving into work today, I realized I need to apply my benchmark to showing not only Aedan but Towhee !

Not an artificial timeline. 

Towhee is getting older so I was feeling pressure to get her into the Utility ring. 

Aedan I was trying to beat the (proposed) rule changes since I truly do love obedience and think he deserves to hit those rings, and figured Beginner Novice might be a good way of guaging whether he'd be ready for real Novice for a couple of Jan & Feb shows.

So, although entered in BN, Aedan may be sitting out the Thanksgiving Cluster entries in Beginner Novice if I do not see 90% plus reliability on that sit stay return. I have some ideas but honestly never, ever thought he would have an issue! He is a youngster who has successfully done both Novice & Open groups in both classes and matches! Who knew?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

The beginner novice sit stay seems to be a real bugger for a lot of dogs. I like the ASCA version better they have you do a T pattern in front of the dog so you are never going behind them which tempts the dog to turn and watch you. So far we are doing Ok with it we practice tons. Class the other night was way awful for Blitz we were the only ones that showed up for our class time and he seemed really bugged by the sole attention of our trainer and he was really unfocused and did some really strange things in an attempt to keep an eye on the trainer. His fronts were off so we practice a lot and put up broad jump on edge on either side of me to give him visibility to guide him in straight. We have done this before but not for along time so instead of coming front he kept going back and forth sideways in front of me and jumping them. Started to work articles and he seemed interested although he did not want to tough his feet to the boards.

Finally got him working but focus was all over. Have a show this weekend but only confirmation for him thankfully with his brain all over. Tink is doing Beginner novice at the show, she is doing better driving forward in the heel as she adapts to being back on the leash during work. Then two weeks then another show where we will be doing both Rally and Obedience in one day. So lots to work toward.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Altairss said:


> The beginner novice sit stay seems to be a real bugger for a lot of dogs.


You're right. Depending on the handler, the amount of time for the sit stay also varies. I have a friend that trials St Bernard's. Which means, RUN, before they fall over and go to sleep. She's working on Open titles now, so she made it through with her 2 St Bernard's in BN and CD. I hope she gets her CDXs. But out of sight stays may mean they really do lay down and go to sleep...

I know a hunt test pro here that lines all his dogs up in the field for training. He sit stays them or down stays them and calls them one at a time to the line to run. The others have to sit and watch. There might be 10 dogs watching. Now that's solid on stays. None are on lead. They do have e-collars on, so he can reach out and touch them if he needs to. But he hardly ever needs to. Repetition and attrition conquers all.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Planning for the Dec 2/3 AKC trial now Penny feels better. I got sick when she started feeling better - it figures. Working left and right verbals inside the house for a couple days. Not expecting much at the trial since my plans to really prepare Penny for it were put on hold.

Concerns for the next two weeks:
-rear crosses
-reintroducing physical fitness after 10 days of nothing
-reinforcing basics daily
-motion/people sensitivity


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonight's plan worked for the BN sit stay!!

Scenario: He was by himself. I sat him in the backyard where he is most comfortable. 

I started walking small circles while he was on a stay, gradually increasing the size of the circles and stepping around to heel position. This was the first big difference, the circles and their gradual increase in size before I stepped back to him.

The major difference was his rewards -- instead of food which is calming I used a BUMPER!! Each successful Sit-Stay was rewarded with a break out and personal play followed by 1-3 bumper retrieves. Working up to 4 retrieves for a full size circle -- still circles rather than squares but pretty much full size. Tonight's circles were all to the left.

While Aedan loves food, he adores his bumper (actually anything that can be retrieved but bumpers have strings I can use to twirl them around and get him really revved). Perhaps his dogality needs the retrieve to help release the pent up energy required of the stay and function as a huge reward for his staying while I wander.

We will see how this holds up  I am still surprised at his issues with this exercise -- you would think that a youngster who can do OOS sits and downs and watch me return either from Novice or Open style sit stays, should not have concerns about a walk around prior to my return especially since I used walk arounds (the house, the AFrame, the sheds etc) while teaching OOS ... but he always had the other dogs out there with him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

On our hike today, Brady & Towhee both discovered some black **** that came up to their necks!! So I had to find a running stream where they could clean themselves off and by the time I got back to my Xterra, they were literally frozen. So into the crates they went when I got home -- so Faelan got to go to a class!!

Aedan went o rally class and was between 2 dogs who wanted meet n greets so he was a little wired but overall did well a very complicated course was set up for after we did individuals -- seriously confusing LOL I usually study course maps and look up rules and walk & walk & walk -- this time I had a chance to walk it twice while keeping an eye on Aedan outside the gates. He did better than I did!!

Then Faelan got to work Utility -- he rarely goes to a class and doing signals in a line up with the instructor pointing to the handler she wanted to do the signal --- well he did better than most of the dogs but did miss the 1st drop. 2nd and 3rd cycles he did well. All other exercises were really nicely done and he was up & attentive while taking his turns.

Then I cam home and Towhee & Brady were out of their crates (Paul let them out) so they got to hang for quite awhile. Then it started raining so I took the opportunity to go to the side yard where they can see traffic and neighbors and smell the smells and worked signals, heeling and MSFE.

Now Towhee gets distracted with neighborhood activity, plus she does not like being out in the rain (swimming and rolling in muck suits her though!!), plus she is sticky on signals so let's just say we were out in the rain for quite awhile!!

Brady did really well LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The weather today was absolutely horrible violent rain storms and heavy winds and I drove 235 miles to go to a trial. This was the bad part of the day Hombre made up a bunch to make it good day. We only showed in utility b in the first trial he scored 197 1/2 in second trial he scored a 195 . Im very pleased with his performance today especially considering the looong day so tomorrow its a day off for us from training. Most of the areas heavy hitters were there with 21 teams in first trial and 20 in the second. Of course we celebrated with McDonalds and fries.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 




Nuggetsdad said:


> The weather today was absolutely horrible violent rain storms and heavy winds and I drove 235 miles to go to a trial. This was the bad part of the day Hombre made up a bunch to make it good day. We only showed in utility b in the first trial he scored 197 1/2 in second trial he scored a 195 . Im very pleased with his performance today especially considering the looong day so tomorrow its a day off for us from training. Most of the areas heavy hitters were there with 21 teams in first trial and 20 in the second. Of course we celebrated with McDonalds and fries.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats Nuggetsdad!

Directionals inside the house this morning and Penny's first walk since being sick.

Worked on weaves with my Christmas Snoopy shaking/playing music at a distance first, then up close since it didn't affect Penny. I need to use something more distracting next time since Penny didn't pop from the weaves.

Practiced recalls and leave it afterwards. Simple recalls first, then I flipped a frisbee disc upside down and put a couple pieces of kibble in it for a distraction. Penny didn't care about it at a distance, and I had to put it directly on top of the to get her to hesitate. She responded well to my leave its, never putting her nose close to the food.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am starting to see persistent rumors that those horrible changes have been approved in AKC obedience. 

Now to see if I can ram Aedan through his CD before they take effect, but I think I will need to say good bye to a very long standing and important part of my life and I am sad.

Well the older dogs still will be shown luckily and then I need to figure out what to do with all the equipment and gear I have for obedience. 

Maybe, just maybe, these horrid horrid novice changes didn's pass? The Open changes I can accept but not the back-to-back novice stays -- heck I was reading they were even wondering how to get the dogs in the ring with that configuration and they think splitting the group so half come in and line up then the other half can come in and line up -- safe? if they have to do that? and what about the first half? they get to spend way more time in a stay .... how is hat fair?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I am starting to see persistent rumors that those horrible changes have been approved in AKC obedience.
> 
> Now to see if I can ram Aedan through his CD before they take effect, but I think I will need to say good bye to a very long standing and important part of my life and I am sad.
> 
> ...


I talked to two judges this weekend and they havent heard anything yetabout the proposed changes


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well at least I have not purchased Aedan's or Finch's custom articles 

This morning we have a light dusting of snow and its kind of cold so quick sessions outdoors LOL

*Aedan:* some heeling, recalls and a few of the Beginner Novice sit stays -- he is progressing so we shall see about this upcoming weekend!

*Towhee:* heeling, signals and some front games.

*Faelan:* heeling, signals and some front games.

*Brady: *heeling, signals (uh-oh he had some troubles!) and some front games.

*Aedan:* back inside, a dozen or so stands varying between at my side and with me in front. Still right there but gaining a few seconds.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles done 2x each all correctly gotten BUT as in the trial this weekend 3 of 4 fronts crooked. Club and my class tonight and doing all the rest of utility and open exercises especially the long s+d.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Gosh I hope those rumors are not true! I am not sure I would enter the ring with Blitz for that! I think I will try and get me CD's before that change if its done. Major training issue to overcome Tink who is *very mercenary *about food has figured out when in the ring I do not have food therefor she will not stay focused on me. She has always ignored praise or play as a reward she wants food. I told my trainer that she is beyond food motived and that she will not work for free. She did not believe me but she is starting too! We have tried all kinds of jackpot rewards but for her if the food is *not on me to be earned *she sees no reason to really work hard. We did her first leg of BN sunday and I had to keep resetting her between exercises she kept breaking her sit or looking around when we were trying to get set for the next exercise. She would not keep her attention on me and for the first time ever she decided to sniff a ring steward in the figure 8 which made her miss me stopping for the sit. We did get the leg but man was it frustrating and not a good start of the day. 

And Rude people I heard so many rude comments around the breed ring at this show I found it difficult to focus on the dogs in the ring. At most shows you see people whispering behind their hands at this show it was all out loud and really aimed at offending! I could not believe it when I headed over to the confirmation ring to pick up a friends numbers as she was running behind. I had Tink with me and a woman walking out of the grooming building said "too Tall and too thin" very loudly I looked over to see her staring at Tink. Tink is about half inch over the desired standard and very athletic but is in no way thin but she is out of coat and does have a coat that is between field and show. Funny thing she got offended by my comment back. I flat out told her"Well that was "rhymes with itchy" If I wasn't in a hurry at the time I think I would have stopped for a chat  Funny I was going to start showing Blitz more in the AKC breed ring and not just in OB/rally but after this show I don't want to. I will stick with ASCA for his conformation. People and judges are so much nicer at the OB/Rally rings.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Nuggetsdad said:


> The weather today was absolutely horrible violent rain storms and heavy winds and I drove 235 miles to go to a trial. This was the bad part of the day Hombre made up a bunch to make it good day. We only showed in utility b in the first trial he scored 197 1/2 in second trial he scored a 195 . Im very pleased with his performance today especially considering the looong day so tomorrow its a day off for us from training. Most of the areas heavy hitters were there with 21 teams in first trial and 20 in the second. Of course we celebrated with McDonalds and fries.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Worked on rear crosses in the backyard with two jumps. Since it's windy, I tied a plastic bag with long string to the bird feeder and a second plastic bag to a lawn chair for motion desensitizing. I set them up facing Penny as she drives ahead of me to take the jump as I rear cross. She was interested in them, but didn't run up to them. She drove ahead of me nicely - maybe partly due to wanting to see the flapping bags. Since she didn't visit them, I moved one beside the jumps and alternated the side I had it on. 

When I practiced the rears with a bag beside the jumps, she did stutter step a couple times on her trouble side, the left rear. Since she did show a little bit of the problem I saw in the BDA seminar, I'll take the bars out of the equation for now and help her practice driving forward by throwing a toy in future sessions.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> Just a pondering. Each and every one of us out there in the obedience/rally/agility rings is doing so much more with our dogs than the average dog gets to experience. The bonding, the time, the discovery on how to get each individual dog to WANT to be with us in those rings is what makes it so very special in my mind.
> 
> I personally no longer have the drive to be among the top scorers and am very happy when my dogs score in the mid 190s especially when people not only congratulate our work but more importantly congratulate our joy with being out there and being a team they love to watch -- that is my focus. Others crave the 170 (which, btw, I am sometimes happy with depending on the dog) while in the words of one person this past weekend, her thoughts are:
> 
> ...


Went back to read this post a few times.... thanks  The last few weeks Glimmer has been a bit of a PITA in Agility. She's gotten it into her head that everyone loves her so she should do a bit of a run-about to greet my instructor, the other dogs in the class. I think it's a combination of the distractions being too much for her and we need to do smaller sets of obstacles. When I mentioned my frustration with her zoomies to my classmates they all said "She's so much better than she used to be!" lolol... I guess I've forgoten where we used to be. 

I'm looking for other training options for the winter, thinking that maybe it would be good to do some private lessons or to find another school. We'll see if I can get into another slot. Classes are really tight sometimes.

Hope Penny is feeling better

Also, if anyone is interested, there is a short set of free webinars by Susan Garrett on FB
Susan Garrett's Free Dog Agility Workshops
https://www.facebook.com/groups/H360FreeAgilityWorkshop/


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was signals, heeling, recalls and of course for Aedan, the dreaded BN sit stay 

Tonight I hope for a better set of sessions - last night I was caught in highway issues and having to bump back the tile guy coming to give me estimates (which BTW are what I consider reasonable - work should start in Dec -- kitchen and dining room floor replacement, continuation of the tile work in the hallways since my current dogs roll & push off on different walls than my previous dogs did, and replacement of the tiles in the main bathroom -- a lot of work but I cannot wait  )


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Mediocre training not great not terribly poor but an NQ would have been had in Hombres utility exercise as he decided #2glove was the one to get instead of #1 which is what he was sent to retrieve. Reset fixed mistake. Open went much better with pretty good fronts on most exercises and he did s+d exercise successfully which has been a problem . My class included a young berner that was absolutely scared of me and wouldnot allow the stand for exam and had that look if you come by me ill bite so a problem dog for me to be a little concerned with.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> My class included a young berner that was absolutely scared of me and wouldnot allow the stand for exam and had that look if you come by me ill bite so a problem dog for me to be a little concerned with.


What do judges do about this? We’re all concerned about dog attacks of other dogs during stays. But being a judge walking up to a strange dog and touching it while the owner is far away, that’s got to be intimidating. I am a retriever hunt test judge and I watched more than one chessie lunge after the bird is taken from their mouth. Never had a problem, but I watch where the hell my hands are. Now touching that same chessie in the obedience ring, that’s got to be an issue I would think? Any obedience judges on here with a thought about this?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Well i guess its official the new proposed rule changes go in effect May 18 . My personnel opinion is AKC needed to get rid of S+D but what its being deemed the replacement i feel will drive many,from ever going into Open and really screw up a lot of utility dogs because they are all programmed to a certain way of signal being performed and the new changes are adding rotation of the dogs position. I personnelly dont like it . Hombre has already started doing it and so far is doing fairly well but he is very young and not as programmed asmost dogs are. 

Today as he did yesterday he made the s+d but in utility got distracted when the door opened and missed a signal.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

May 18th or May 1?

I am happy for the extra 2 months -- makes getting those CDs more doable without the whole winter driving thing. Well maybe just 1 CD but possibly 2 !

By then Faelan, Towhee and most likely Brady will be retired and the people who wanted these changes can step up and replace my entry fees


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Okay, so the source of the kennel cough is now known. The president of a very popular agility/obedience training club brought her puppies to the club for socialization with dogs. The day after, the pups start coughing, meaning they infected dogs on the socialization day even though they seemed healthy. The president didn't want to tell people her dogs got sick (!) so someone from the club unknowingly brought their infected Portuguese Water Dog to the Novice/Open seminar Penny was in. Half the dogs in the seminar ended up sick plus a couple other dogs.

Penny did pretty well her first night back in class. She got a 20' distance send to a tunnel, easy since she had momentum from exiting a different tunnel. She decided to grab her leash a couple times in class, which she hasn't done in awhile. I probably shouldn't have made her do start line stays this week - my mistake.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving all  

Looking forward to tomorrow and hoping everyone has plenty to be thankful for!

I have what perhaps is one of my strangest ever brags  But .... drumroll please ....

We had a break through on Aedan's stand tonight!! I broke down and tried something I usually cringe at -- now realize that while I am a +R trainer, my dogs get free food, medical & housing -- it's kind of a contract I make with them if you will. So while I do use treats, I do not use their food.

Tonight that changed a bit. I filled Aedan's bowl up with kibble ( was not going to do this with raw ) and headed into the training room. He was standing on cue by the time we finished!! Oh yeah, he also got his regular supper afterwards but he had no way of knowing it was coming  So he is starting to 'get it' -- a long long way to go but this is huge!!

As I mentioned probably an odd thing to post about but I am super proud of him solving that particular puzzle since he is the most resistant dog to stand I have had yet (probably should teach as puppies I know but I hate teaching the stand LOL), and he needs to get that CD before May if he is going to be in the obedience rings


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Trained at SCKC yesterday which is where we will be in two trials Sat.but just in utility. No serious non-qualifying mistakes but Hombre is terrible at fronts. He made s+d yesterday now that they are almost obsolete. Ive got a feeling that “THE CHALLENGE “ will make me sweat for everything we accomplish. He did however do the new exercise from the stand-down-sit and return not super fast but he did it with no other movement (forward step). 


HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!

I spent the past week teaching "left" to Penny. She knows it pretty well now. Without a cone, she spins to her left, and with a cone she turns left around it. Now to teach right and hope I don't confuse her. I need directionals if I ever want a Q in Elite Gamblers.

Recalls/focus work for the past two days. I walked Penny past the house with an Anatolian Shepard that loves to charge up and down its boundary line and bark non-stop. It has an electric fence, making it more distracting for Penny. I asked Penny to look at me and ignore it, and I gave food/praise for good focus. Penny used to go way over threshold walking past it as an adolescent.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training in my yard is now over for the winter as ive put the ring gateing and jumps away . Fortunately ive still three places to train till spring and because tomorrows trial will be the last for this year. Im only entering SCKC in Jan because its only 4 miles from home and i dont enter other trials because of possible bad weather and poor road conditions. We did articles this morning which he got both correctly and with HELP also got the fronts straight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so proud of my Aedan!! Despite a very long day (I miscalculated by several HOURS when I should arrive) and the loud slamming & booming door that was really bothering him (I was actually worried about how I could calm him down enough) he pulled off his Qing run for his RN title with a score of 94 - that includes at least 2 startles from that booming door.

The class was a large one of 32 dogs so no placement but he trusted me enough to step into that ring with me and held it together enough so there was only 1 tight leash.

He is entered in BN today, Sun & Mon and rally on Sun. As I type this I am intending on heading up but NOT stepping into the ring as the BN ring will be even closer to that door and while I want him to have ring exposure, I want ir to be a very pleasant experience for him. I need to head up to get my crate and give the collar Finch is wearing back to Barb & Mike  Finch is here for the week and is wearing one of her sisters collar.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats Sunrise!! =)

Started with rear cross flat-work with a thrown toy to build speed/drive towards the second jump. In a separate session, we did directional work with body position proofing since I discovered Penny's trying to go off my body position to know if she needs to turn left or right at the jump instead of listening to the verbal cue.

Later in the day I'll do a light weave session with the remote controlled car for motion desensitization.

I also sent my first entry for 2018 in January. This is a new place (for us) 2.5 hours away, so I'm going to get a hotel room for it. The competition ring set up seems to meet criteria for what Penny does best in (three sides of the ring are solid wall). I'm trying to see if this is the type of trial location she needs until I figure the motion sensitivity out.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

today about half the teams NQd in Utility B but there were some really nice runs also Hombre qualified in both trials with a 195 and a 1921/2 not great but he did qualify —— pesky fronts not letting go of glove and some sloppy finishes. At least the trials were only 15 minutes from home and we have stuff to WORK ON


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats Nuggetsdad!

Yesterday when I worked weaves with remote control car motion alongside the weaves, she popped out at the fourth pole twice, then ignored the distraction nicely the next two times. Then the car got little finicky. 

Since it's so old and the battery is specially made for it, I decided to buy a new one today. I also bought a rc helicopter, thinking it would be great to have it hover/drift around as a distraction. I haven't been able to keep it in the air longer than five seconds, lol. I'm probably going to return it and see if there's another distracting item that can replace it.

Today I asked Penny to weave four times, this time setting the car perpendicular to the end of the weaves so I can work on distractions from all sides. She popped out one time at pole #4, then was perfect the next time. I moved the car closer the third time and she was fine again, so I moved it even closer for the last time. I somehow messed the car up and sent it flying directly at Penny when she wrapped pole #5 (bad trainer!) but she ignored it after a slight hesitation and finished the weaves with no problems.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan, Finch and I headed back up to the shows today. The slamming doors again had Aedan all twitchy so I had no qualms about just working him a bit in the aisles and heading over shopping with him (ie; did not pick up my numbers). Finch also worked some in the aisles -- she could care less about the noise & commotion LOL The noise might even make her feel right at home since she lives under the flight path for Bradley International !! And on the top of the mountain


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Finally!!

I trained all 5 dogs today    Yesterday I was just too blah from all the shows -- Sat & Sun I did go to the shows although I did not pick up my numbers for Aedan. Just worked Aedan & Finch some at the shows. 

Yesterday they did get to go for hikes, and then I had a long workout followed by a very lazy afternoon  Hey, my remote works again so I watched a whole lot of NCIS LOL

Today, they again had hikes (I had 3 hikes LOL), I had my workout and then worked the following:

Heeling for the older dogs (Faelan, Towhee, Brady and Aedan) with 1,2,3 halts. Left turns w/ pivots. Slow from start up. 1,2,3 fronts. Finishes. Faelan, Towhee & Brady all had signals. Aedan had recalls and downs (forgot stands). Go Outs with wide apart directed jumping.

Finch had heeling, recalls with food tosses, manners at the door, downs, stands, more manners at the door, Get It, Get It Get It, come games, 1,2,3 fronts and baby stays.

I was wearing a skin tight cap since it was cold and my hair was wet  I don't know that any of them have worked with my hair all up and covered LOL

I could very much get used to the rhythm of today  Time for dogs, hikes, working out, training the dogs, reading some learning theory, getting some proofing ideas, reviewing some weave pole exercises, hanging with my dogs and spending time thanking folks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

It's your birthday Sunrise? Happy birthday! =)

Yesterday Penny had the day off, I just took her hiking and later she got her picture taken with Santa at the GR club meeting - when the Santa said her name, she got super happy and licked his cheek, but luckily he's had Goldens for 20 + years. 

Today I did more motion desensitizing with the weaves. This time she popped out at the last pole on the first try, then was fine for all the other times. I honestly think it's harder for her to ignore the zooming, noisy car than it is people who are sitting/walking- at least I hope so.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Blitz got a few days off after he seemed a little off in his inside turns at class he was not getting in like normal rounding out or not bending. Noticed his skin on his back was reflexing could not find any sensitive or warm spots on him so just let him relax. Well relax for him anyway. Lots of flat ground hiking with him off leash on our property so he could move comfortably at his own pace we just did short walks. Working on moving stands with Tink trying to get her to stop faster at the command, she is forever sneaking a step or two. Some leash work with her since we are doing BN at her next show lots of attention healing and trying to break her and Blitz habit of watching my hand for hints or signs of food. I figured out I was moving my hand off my shirt when doing corners so they were watching my hand and not my leg and head movements. I am my own worse enemy in giving extra cues especially those I am not aware of. Need to video a few training sessions. Class tomorrow which is nice due to the weather lots of urban flooding around here so many of the parks I go to practice at for a change of pace are under water. So lots of inside work or work in pouring rain. The good news I have been using an umbrella sometimes which Blitz did not like but now he is no longer noticing. Going to have to try the RC car trick.


----------

